# Deep custom cabinet question



## nbraseth (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been doing home improvement projects for quite a while now, and have just recently started building cabinets for my house. I've built four large multi shelf pantry style cabinets to fit various wasted spaces in my house and am planning the fifth. The problem I'm running into is the excessive depth of the next one. The overall dimensions of the space are 24" wide x 60" tall x 42" deep. I currently have some 8" shelves lining one side and the back, but I'd like to keep with my natural maple cabinetry and add one here too. The question/problem I have is what to do with the space. 42" deep roll outs seem a bit excessive even if I could find slides. Would a lazy susan be the solution? I'm looking for ideas to more thoroughly utilize the space. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mnnovice said:


> I've been doing home improvement projects for quite a while now, and have just recently started building cabinets for my house. I've built four large multi shelf pantry style cabinets to fit various wasted spaces in my house and am planning the fifth. The problem I'm running into is the excessive depth of the next one. The overall dimensions of the space are 24" wide x 60" tall x 42" deep. I currently have some 8" shelves lining one side and the back, but I'd like to keep with my natural maple cabinetry and add one here too. The question/problem I have is what to do with the space. 42" deep roll outs seem a bit excessive even if I could find slides. Would a lazy susan be the solution? I'm looking for ideas to more thoroughly utilize the space. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Lazy Susans waste space.

42" drawer slides are available, but they are expensive. They are made for heavy weight carrying.

I would just go with the longest that you feel is justifiable for the price and or your budget.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would make "L" shaped shelves on one side and along the back.













 







.


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

mnnovice said:


> I've been doing home improvement projects for quite a while now, and have just recently started building cabinets for my house. I've built four large multi shelf pantry style cabinets to fit various wasted spaces in my house and am planning the fifth. The problem I'm running into is the excessive depth of the next one. The overall dimensions of the space are 24" wide x 60" tall x 42" deep. I currently have some 8" shelves lining one side and the back, but I'd like to keep with my natural maple cabinetry and add one here too. The question/problem I have is what to do with the space. 42" deep roll outs seem a bit excessive even if I could find slides. Would a lazy susan be the solution? I'm looking for ideas to more thoroughly utilize the space. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


A slideout unit would utilize the space well. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/rrbell-33992/albums/slideout-pantry/


----------

